# the right thing



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Monday i had a small doe run in on me at 15 yards and stop broad side. didn`t even think of shooting till i saw she had been gut shot.man this deer is small (75lbs live weight).she was heading into some thick brush where i`m sure she would have laid down and died and went to waste. so i decided to harvest her. oh well it wasn`t what i wanted to fill one of my tags with but i just couldn`t see her bedding down and going to waste.some times it`s the right things that make the hunt and not the kill.

i still have one more tag to fill so be safe and good luck with the rest of the week.

Bub


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That was a very noble thing you did. You are a True Great Sportsman for doing that. You will be rewarded I'm sure.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah, defiently a good call you made there. I hate to see wounded deer in the woods. alot of people that see they gut shot the deer don't even make an attempt to track it, thats what really upsets me.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I think you did the right thing. Thats a tough call to make in the stand.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

You did the right thing, I hate to see an animal suffer.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That was the sportsmen's thing to do.


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

That was the RIGHT thing to do and I wonder how many sportsman out there would of done the same? Here's a question, what if the table was turned and you saw a nice 8 point with the same situation and had already filled your antlered tag? Legal vs. Moral what would you do? I would drop him and then see if someone wanted to tag it, if all else fails I would contact the county wildlife officer and report it. What do you think would happen? Citation or a extra tag? Who knows could go either way I guess. What do you all think? "J"


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

Bub, I think alot of people could learn a few things from you. good going, you are a true sportsman.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys! 

i`m sure any of you would have done the same thing if it were you.i waited to see if who ever shot it would try and follow the blood trail to find her but they didn`t. i sat in the same spot for a hour with a buddy and we didn`t see any other hunters even looking for a wounded deer.that is what i`ve been tring to teach a couple young hunters that i have sorta taken under my wing.that hunting is not about the kill but about doing the right thing even if it`s not the best thing for you.thats just the way i am so it wasn`t hard to make that decision.


Bub


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

a guy I was hunting with shot a small button buck taht someone had shot in the leg, kinda the same situation


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

J 

As far as your question goes... if the table was turned i think i would have done the same thing. legal vs moral i think i would have to go with the moral side of issue. i personally can`t stand to see our natural resources go to waste. i would contact the local game warden and tell him about the buck and worked out some thing with getting it to a local food bank or even to a group like the hunters for the hungry.there maybe some that disagree with me on this but i could not watch a animal wonder off and die and go to waste when i could maybe help some one that is haveing a hard time feeding their family.

like i said before i think it would have been the right thing to do.even if i came up on the wrong end of the stick. 

Bub


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

u did the right thing 4 sure !!!!
we found a small button buck monday mornin in the middle of pasture on the farm we hunt that was gut shot, hugh blood trail leading over the hill 2 the next farm ,deer was dead so we went back 2 the farm an told the owner.
he went out an gutted it an hung around 4 awhile an nobody show up so he tagged it with a landowners tag.
looked like it would have been a easy tail we followed we tailed it 2 the fence line but didn't have premission 2 cross! just makes me mad when peeps don't follow up on there shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
twister out


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

You made the right choice. I hate hitting a deer and not being able to find it. I have only done that with my bow but it makes me think about not hunting them when something like that happens.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

You did the right thing. I found 2 bucks gut shot with an arrow (same arrow type so I am assuming same idiot shooter) on our property this week. Really burns me up to not have the ethics and the guts to come and ask to look for the deer. Never mind that they could very well be trespassing.

As far as gun season goes, way to many people out there who have no business firing a gun at deer. Too many take shots at moving deer and assume they miss when the animal does not just pile up on the spot. The 'yotes will be eating well the next few weeks.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

What everyone else said...
ski


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I had a similar situation Saturday morning on some private property while set a few yards into some woods looking into a field....I was squatting answering nature's call with my gun well out of reach....I heard rustling in the woods getting near me....sounded too much like a human walking so I just stayed still....not that I was going anywhere quickly....as I looked out toward the field a small doe came limping out of the woods, dragging her left rear leg....I did not see any blood on her, but that leg did not look right....by the time I was able to get to my gun, she was well out of my comfort range, about 80 yards....obvious to me that this was the deer that someone on the property behind me shot three consecutive shots at just a few minutes before I had to squat....she then turned left across the field and into the thicket bordering another neighbor's property....I stayed put about an hour and a half....no one came along or anywhere near trying to track her....so I went to where she entered the thicket....found a bit of hair on a blackberry bush....got down on hands and knees in the thickets trying to find more sign....apparently she never made it over the old wire fence....she was still on the property I had permission to hunt....30 yards ahead of me and I caused her to bolt....no chance at a shot as I couldn't even think about standing up in all those thorns....so I kept crawling....found where she had laid down....very little blood....I kept on going, again mainly finding a strand of hair here and there....I found hair where she got through the fence and saw hair on the other side....now I've talked to the owner of that property in the past and never asked for permission....he's had bad experiences with trepassers and doesn't take too kindly to trepassers....so I packed up my stuff....returned to my truck....drove to that guy's house....explained situation to his wife because he was not home....she gave me permission to look for the deer....I returned to pick up the trail....where the doe had crossed the fence, I found a bit a hair where the thicket ended and then it was wide open forest floor....the wind was blowing the leaves all around....I searched in every direction for any sign for almost two hours, but came up empty....

I guess some people don't know their limitations when it comes to shooting....either that or they don't care....either way, it is a shame.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I just spoke to a colleague this morning that did the same thing. He had a decent size doe come through that had her nose shot off. She was obviously in pretty bad shape so he dropped her. He was really planning to hold out for a buck but chose to do the "right thing". It is good to see that there are hunters out there concerned for the sport.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice job on going the extra step to get permission. to bad you didn`t find her but atleast you gave it more of a look then the guy that shot her.

Bub


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

You did definitely did the right thing. I had really planned on holding out for a nice buck last year but on Thursday morning I jumped a basket 8 point that had been shot in the right front leg and was obviously gimping. I've been feeding off him all year.
I didn't even see a live deer in 1.5 days of hunting this year but stumbled across a doe with two slug holes in her that had been dead for at least a week. Possibly shot during the youth season. Whoever shot her must not have looked much because one of the shots was a definitely killer. The 'yotes had already made a good dent in her.
In the past four years of hunting I've killed two bucks that had been shot in the leg prior to me jumping them and found two other bucks, a 6 and a 7, that had been shot and left to rot. The 6 had been shot up the rear end, the 7 had been shot in the back with what looked like it should've been a killing shot. It also appeared to have been shot the day before gun season opened because I found it early Monday morning and it was cold and stiff as a board. Also found a 6 point a couple of years ago that was shot by a bowhunter (I found his arrow also) and it was lying there with the backstraps missing. This kind of crap sickens me. I understand hunters will lose the occasional deer but a lot of the stuff I've seen points directly to being slobs.


----------



## zoar (Apr 19, 2004)

My 14 year old son did the same thing in PA on saturday. The deer came in and bedded down 50 yards in front of us. At first we did not know anything was wrong with the deer and he choose not to shoot it because it was very small.
But after a while it was obvious something was wrong and when I put his scope on it I could see that it was gut shot. He only has one doe tag but did not want to see the animal suffer so he finished her off. To say the least, I was very proud of him.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

you should be proud of him , thats pretty cool to hear a young hunter make the right choice.


----------

